# موضوع عن اللحام لطلبه هندسة شبرا بالاخص وللناس جميعا



## المهندس شبراوى (17 أكتوبر 2008)

مجموعه كتب عن اللحام جميله ومفيدة ومنها 

ما هو كن مرجع لبعض المشاريع فى العام السابق

*خاصه مشروع الدكتور ابراهيم موسى *








المهم الكتب اهى


1. Welding_Material_Handbook





2. Welded_Design_Theory_and_Practice





3. Welding_of_Alluminum_And_its_Alloys





4. Welding_Pipeline_Handbook





5. General Welding





6. Welded Steel





7. ultrasonic_welding





*دى بقى عباره عن عروض تقديميه Presentation*

BASIC WELDING





Welding_Technology






Stainless_Steels







*
رجاء لكل من يقرا الموضوع ان يدعوا لى بالشفاء وان يغفر الله لى ولوالدى 
ولكم 
وان يكتب لنا الجنه 

رجاء خاص نشر رابط الكتاب بينكم لكى نستفيد جميعنا *


----------



## mnci (17 أكتوبر 2008)

حبيبى فى الله المهندس الشبراوى اقدم بالاضافة الى الككنوز السابقة هذه المحاضرة القيمة جدا عن اللحام والتجليخ
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t96544.html


----------



## الحازم بن احمد (17 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا 
علي الكتب 
علي فكره د / ابرهيم برده بيدرس في هندسة حلوان


----------



## محمود محمد الهادي (18 أكتوبر 2008)

كفاية يا جماعة ذكر اسم الدكتور / ابراهيم موسى عشان نعرف أهمية الموضوع


----------



## THE_HELLISH_MIND (19 أكتوبر 2008)

تشرفت بأنى كنت من طلبة مشروع الدكتور الفاضل إبراهيم موسى لمشروع دفعة 2008 ، شكرا لرافع الماده العلميه


----------



## م/ بندر العرجي (19 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير وبارك فيك ونفع بك واسئل الله الشافي المعافي ان يشفيك عاجل غير آجل وان يغفر لك ولوالديك


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (4 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وفي والديك وأثابانا الله الجنة وشفانا وشفاك.........


----------



## المهندس شبراوى (11 أكتوبر 2017)

اسف على التاخير
الروابط دفعة واحدة
https://www.mediafire.com/folder/xuiui2n36jjxc/Welding_Technology
واتمنى منكم الدهاء بان يرزقنى الله الذرية الصالحة


----------



## أبونوافل (18 نوفمبر 2019)

الله يجازيك ويبارك في صحتك وعمرك وينسأ لك في أثرك بذرية صالحة إن شاء الله


----------



## saaddd (19 نوفمبر 2019)

مشكور


----------



## شاكر محمود تركي (17 ديسمبر 2019)

بارك الله بك وشكرا جزيلا" مواضيع رائعة وضرورية


----------

